# Mid-Atlantic Havi's???



## HavaneseLvr78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all,

My wife and I are lovers of this breed but do not have our own Havanese...yet (going to remain positive). Anyway, we specifically joined this forum for help/guidance. We live in Maryland and have been looking at petfinder and area shelters for a Havanese to no avail. I've been to havaneserescue.com to see if there are even rescues in surrounding states (e.g., DE, VA, DC, etc.) are there are none. It appears that most of the rescues that have Havi's are to the west (mid-west and beyond). We're not interested in purchasing from a pet store and aren't necessarily interested (at this time) in paying top dollar through a breeder. We've done searches and have identified some reputable and responsible Havanese breeders close to us. Our first choice is to rescue a Havanese without a home but it appears so difficult (if not, impossible) given our geographical location. Any advice? We certainly would appreciate it. We like the shih tzu as well and there are much more abundant at rescues and shelters in our area, however, our heart is with the Havanese. Do we just need to suck it up (regarding the financial cost) and go the breeder route? Honest feedback gladly welcomed. Thanks again.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a thought . . . since you'd like to rescue a Havanese:

Try *havaneserescue.com* or * http://havanese.rescueme.org/* (On FB, they seem to have a lot more puppies available than HRI.)

Then, use just some of the money you could use to pay a breeder and travel to where the rescue is!

If my husband ever decides to "let" me get another Hav, that's what I plan to do!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I've written this before, but I'll restate.

When choosing reputable breeder or a rescue from a shelter - _neither will be necessarily cheap_. One just costs you $$ up front with some guarantees (starting from good health and proper socialization, have a good inkling of personality and behavior) and the other is a gamble ($$ for potential health issues, $$ for behavioral issues if early living conditions or genetics predispose to them).

I have a kitten that I rescued from a shelter, $50 adoption fee. Sweetest kitten ever, but came from not so great living conditions and had multiple infectious diseases. She's now cost me double my reputable breeder Havanese's price with her vet and specialist bills. I love her and she's a fantastic cat, but she was no bargain on the financial side.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree, "Marlowe's Girl." That said, some people are proud to rescue a life that would have been so much less than they could give it. I agree that -- one way or another -- it is both an emotional and a financial commitment. Guess I should have included this in my post.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Beau's mom said:


> I agree, "Marlowe's Girl." That said, some people are proud to rescue a life that would have been so much less than they could give it. I agree that -- one way or another -- it is both an emotional and a financial commitment. Guess I should have included this in my post.


Oh I don't disagree. I just wanted to make the point that rescuing a pup because it's cheaper than a pup from a reputable breeder might backfire. So often, I see people state that a reputable breeder is just too expensive for us and so they look for a rescue (or if they haven't been reading this forum, a puppymill broker).

To me, adopting a rescue is awesome and noble. However, it's often not for the faint of heart, and I have great respect for those that take on the responsibility. It's taking a gamble with your time and money to give a great life to pup that didn't have a great start. I've read enough here to see how hard some great people work to get their rescue house-trained, not shy around strangers or other dogs, or have an unexpected expensive surgery with heartache that goes along with it. It takes a big heart and I have so much respect for those that do rescue! I would if I was in a place in my life with more free time and a bit more confidence in my dog training skills, I'd definitely look into a rescue.


----------



## HavaneseLvr78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I've shared it with my wife. It's kinda the feeling we've been having recently as we've been doing more research about breeders vs. rescues. I think there is something to be said for knowing the health history of a pet and unfortunately, with rescues you don't really have that. Besides the financial costs associated with an unhealthy pet, we wouldn't want to see our pet go through pain or discomfort; especially, if we can reduce the likelihood of that by going through a breeder that has their dams/sires checked regularly by a vet for a host of medical conditions. I agree with the point that rescues aren't for everyone. I think we can go either way though. We don't mind paying a lot upfront (as someone mentioned) for a bit more peace of mind when it comes to the dogs temperament, health, etc. I guess the argument that continues to play in our minds is how many great dogs in need of a home are in rescues and that in many instances you're saving a life. We just wondered why it was so difficult to find Havi's in shelters in my region. There probably is no real rhyme or reason for that I guess and it just is what it is. I know costs vary but on average how much would you say breeders charge for Havanese puppies? I've seen a range of $1500-2500 online. We'd just want a healthy puppy with a good temperament. They don't need to come from a line of show champions. Again, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

You have the amount correct - it's around $2000 give or take. Read up on our 'how to pick a breeder' sticky for more details. Typically, a reputable breeder will have show dogs in their pedigrees. Showing dogs to championship is a way to prove that their pups are worthy to be bred and conform to breed standards. These breeders also invest in thorough health testing. Not every puppy produced from championship lines will necessarily be show dog quality. 'Pet' quality dogs and retired show dogs are typically cheaper than show quality puppies. While my Hav's brother is a champion, my pup is a bit larger than breed standard and was deemed pet quality.

As for not that many Havanese dogs in rescues, it's a good thing! Havanese are not so popular that they're being widely bred indiscriminately or poorly for profit to the point one could be found in any local shelter (reputable breeders aren't making big bucks - they invest a lot). It means most pups are being well loved in good homes, dogs are being spayed/neutered, and breeders are taking back any pups if there are issues.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

There are reputable breeders in Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware and Maryland. Check in with the Delaware Valley Havanese Club for a list! Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I recommend filling out the application on Havanese Rescue, even if there isnt a dog available in your area right now it doesn't mean that there won't be soon. Especially if you are willing to foster. 

The thing is, you can't guarantee good health (and temperament) when it comes to rescue. So maybe finding a great breeder is your best bet. Sometimes they have older pups, retired show dogs, or dogs that the original owners had to return.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

One thing to consider that might give you some piece of mind if you decide to rescue a dog- is to purchase pet insurance. It runs about 30$ a month, depending on the age of the dog, and will provide coverage for illnesses. Some plans are better than others, and I would recommend you do a bit of research and get a plan that fits your needs. Just an option to consider.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

There are two havaneses in foster care through 'aforeverhome.com' which is a rescue group in Northern Virginia. They rescued almost 100 dogs from a puppy mill/backyard breeder situation. All small dogs and two have been identified as Havanese. Almost all of the dogs have had to be shaved down due to matting.

They are a really good rescue group with very dedicated volunteers and foster parents. All dogs go into experienced foster homes so you can get good information regarding any animal you are interested in.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Most of you know me-I have both a Retired AKC Champion & a HRI former foster dog. Miss Paige came to me at 3 years of age-now due to her age things are showing up because of her senior years. Rommy is a pretty healthy dog but time will come when his legs are going to become a problem. I fostered and adopted my Beloved Frannie who came into HRI at the age of 11 with a heart murmur & bladder stones. She lived two more years before the heart gave out & she ran to the bridge-I can't begin to say how much I spend on her the last two years of her life but the joy she brought me every day was worth the money her medical condition cost. 
Just being a owner is going to cost-good grade food, vet visits, emergency vet visits that we all have at one time or another, grooming, little things we all get for our "fur kids"
Getting a dog from a Reputable breeder lessens the chances of a genetic problem but they do still happen even to the Very Best Breeders-most rescue dogs go into a loving foster home who work with their housebreaking & other issues-no they can't guarantee there aren't underlining medical issues but then isn't life in general a "crap shoot"?


----------



## imnes (Mar 29, 2013)

I had never heard of the Havanese breed when we got ours from the county animal shelter. The girls there didn't have a clue what he was either, they suggested maybe a maletese mix of some kind. Was looking through pictures of similar dogs when we found a site about Havanese and decided that's what he was. Everything worked out fine, a healthy well-behaved dog.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Imnes, your Havanese boy is beautiful! My girl Buffy was also from a shelter, and they thought she was a Shih Tzu mix. Knock wood, she is also healthy.

Andra and Pat pretty much said what I was going to say. When you get a dogs from a Rescue group (and I am most familiar with Havanese Rescue Inc), the dog has been in a foster home, has been Vetted, is either healthy or you will be informed about a dog's special needs, etc.

HRI is here for the dogs. The dog goes to the right home for the dog, even if it means the dog needs to stay in foster care a little longer.

As Ewokpup mentioned, dogs are constantly coming into HRI, so keep checking the website www.HavaneseRescue.com for a dog located closer to you. Of course, you realize that they do fit very nicely under an airline seat, and there are some wonderful dogs only a plane flight away.

There is another Havanese Rescue group which is located in the Midwest. A large number of their dogs come from puppy mill auctions (with a lot of pregnant moms coming into rescue to have their last litters in freedom), although they do get Havies from other sources, too. Their website is http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/

The other website, mentioned by Lorraine, http://havanese.rescueme.org/ has an assortment of sources for the dogs posted. Many posts are from people trying to re-home their pets. Some are shelters posting dogs that may or may not be Havanese because they don't know their background (and may be posting the same dogs as Lhasa Apso mixes or maltese mixes or Tibetan Terrier mixes or Shih Tzu mixes). Some are backyard breeders posting their puppies for sale.

I appreciate your interest in adopting a Havanese in need and would encourage you to keep HRI in mind as you search for your next dog.


----------

